# T-boned by another Uber driver



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I was in Boston last night. I just dropped off my last passenger and was offline heading home. I was waiting at a traffic light. When the light turned green, I started across the intersection when I was hit on my passenger side by a woman driving a red Honda Accord. She had a passenger in her car at the time. I was in a Toyota Tundra. My car sustained minor damage. The entire front end of her car was ripped off. Tundra 1, Accord 0. I called 911 and within minutes police, fire and EMS were on the scene.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Did she get a ticket?


----------



## lornaevo (Nov 16, 2014)

Is everyone safe?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

She lied to the cop saying that she also had a green light. No ticket was issued while I was on scene.

The other driver says she was ok but her passenger who seemed fine to me was examined by EMS workers.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Best wishes. I'm thinking you're both screwed.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

There are cameras at that intersection but the question is, do they archive footage and can my insurance get a copy?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow, what are the odds? Was there anyone else who witnessed it? That's going to be a tough one to prove. The damage should show that you were traveling slowly because you had been stopped. Very few people stop for a red and then proceed on a red, though it does happen. I hope the passenger tells the truth.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> There are cameras at that intersection but the question is, do they archive footage and can my insurance get a copy?


Yes. You can write to the city for a copy, show the police report of the date/time of the accident. By the way, this helps you tremendously!!! If you had run the red, you would have a red light ticket...since she ran the red, she will have a red light ticket. Honestly, I would do this personally, not wait for the insurance to do it.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I took pictures of her car and my truck. I'm trying to upload them but the files are too big. I'll see if I can shrink them a bit. The fron end of her car is demolished. I have a few scratches on my passenger side door plu my running board is bent. The difference in the damage between the two vehicles is extraordinary.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's the damage to my truck. My running board is bend, some scratches on the door down and my steering is messed up. Possibly a bent tie rod.










Here's the front end of her car.










Her bumper.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Glad you are alright


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> There are cameras at that intersection but the question is, do they archive footage and can my insurance get a copy?


Over here you need to subpoena the traffic cctv footage. But you need to act fast.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Just called Boston DOT. They told me their cameras are for maintenance purposes only and do not record.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh if we only had 360 degree dashcams!

Tim it sounds / looks like $2,000.00 in damage, plus rental car. Ouch. I paid for two accidents that were not my fault this year...$2800.00 cash total.

One driver had no insurance (I had no uninsured motorist at the time!)
One drivers insurance company said the fault was 50/50 so pound sand.

But at .90/ mile I can afford it, right?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Good Luck with it. Glad everyone was alright. I would say Tundra 3 Accord 0. Pics pretty amazing. 

She will be offline a while.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'll be offline too for a while. I have a bent tie rod so continuing to drive my truck is unsafe until repairs are made.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Skid marks on the road should make it obvious that she braked hard while you did not (assuming she braked!). Also a $50 dash cam showing a green light in front of you could've solved the issue.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Skid marks on the road should make it obvious that she braked hard while you did not (assuming she braked!). Also a $50 dash cam showing a green light in front of you could've solved the issue.


If he speeded up a little, he would've avoided the crash.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> If he speeded up a little, he would've avoided the crash.


Now Now Puber! That is not a helpful comment!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I didn't even look to my right. When the light turned green, I just went.


----------



## my3centsSTEW (Mar 27, 2015)

puber said:


> If he speeded up a little, he would've avoided the crash.


agreed, should have really put the petal to metal or whatever that smokey and bandit cb radio saying is.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Her bumper.

View attachment 6225
[/QUOTE]

Does anybody need a bumper cover for a Honda? Will sell cheap. I take Square and PayPal


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad your ok.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Oh if we only had 360 degree dashcams!
> 
> Tim it sounds / looks like $2,000.00 in damage, plus rental car. Ouch. I paid for two accidents that were not my fault this year...$2800.00 cash total.
> 
> ...


You live in LA and didn't carry uninsured motorist protection? With all the illegal aliens around doing more illegal activities, you decided to forgo the most important insurance? 
Tim, you need to tell the lady that she is lying and you will report her insurance that she was driving for Uber at the time. Tell her they won't pay for anything if that knowledge comes out. If the ***** is lying on both fronts, you have no other choice but to threaten her with driving for Uber.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I was in Boston last night. I just dropped off my last passenger and was offline heading home. I was waiting at a traffic light. When the light turned green, I started across the intersection when I was hit on my passenger side by a woman driving a red Honda Accord. She had a passenger in her car at the time. I was in a Toyota Tundra. My car sustained minor damage. The entire front end of her car was ripped off. Tundra 1, Accord 0. I called 911 and within minutes police, fire and EMS were on the scene.


....oh the intriguing insurance possibilities!!! A wreck between two Uber drivers, neither of whom (in all probability) are on a rock solid insurance footing. That there are no serious injuries is fortunate. Beyond that....things may get murky, fast....


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Now Now Puber! That is not a helpful comment!


Are they ever?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I was in Boston last night. I just dropped off my last passenger and was offline heading home. I was waiting at a traffic light. When the light turned green, I started across the intersection when I was hit on my passenger side by a woman driving a red Honda Accord. She had a passenger in her car at the time. I was in a Toyota Tundra. My car sustained minor damage. The entire front end of her car was ripped off. Tundra 1, Accord 0. I called 911 and within minutes police, fire and EMS were on the scene.


Its a good thing that you were offline when you got hit (in my book). Did the fact that you were Ubering come up? I also have to ask, what level of Uber service are you providing in a Toyota Tundra pick up truck?

Finally, there is one piece of advice I picked up from these forums almost a year ago. The advice was that, especially late at night, try NOT to be the first person to enter an intersection, even if you have a green light.

I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Im ok since I was offline. I did tell my insurance that I was ubering but was NOT doing it at the time of the accident. They were ok with that but warned that if I did in an accident while transporting a passenger, they will not cover me. Ive only been doing this a couple of weeks just to try it out. Im considering last night a warning call and have decided that this isn't for me so last night was my last passenger.


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Im ok since I was offline. I did tell my insurance that I was ubering but was NOT doing it at the time of the accident. They were ok with that but warned that if I did in an accident while transporting a passenger, they will not cover me. Ive only been doing this a couple of weeks just to try it out. Im considering last night a warning call and have decided that this isn't for me so last night was my last passenger.


Glad you are all ok, i think most of us are in your same boat, just waiting on a warning sign that we should not be doing this .


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Im ok since I was offline. I did tell my insurance that I was ubering but was NOT doing it at the time of the accident. They were ok with that but warned that if I did in an accident while transporting a passenger, they will not cover me. Ive only been doing this a couple of weeks just to try it out. Im considering last night a warning call and have decided that this isn't for me so last night was my last passenger.


Smart decision to quit this. What is your insurance co name? How much is your deductible? I've had similar accident, except the car coming late on the red light was making left turn in front of me. Thank God I had 2 witnessed behind me and both agreed to share their info. The other driver at first tried to argue the lights colors, but quickly shut up after both witnesses stated what they saw. Her USAA insurance paid my car damage. Now your insurance co will have to tug it out with Uber's insurance co James River IC. But without the witnesses it may be a little tough. Unless the Uber pax will come forward and make an honest statement that she was late on red. The fact that you've disclosed to your insurance that you are Ubering might hurt in the future. Good luck to you! And keep us posted please.
P.S. Another great example of necessity of a dash-cam.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Liberty Mutual Insurance

$500 deductible


----------



## ryan76 (Feb 7, 2015)

You uber in a pickup? That makes no financial sense


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Liberty Mutual Insurance
> 
> $500 deductible


Were pax Names In The Police Report?
If so, ask Liberty to interview them, because they may be crucial witnesses to your case. Get damage estimate for truck and ask Liberty if you may use your preferred shop and when you can schedule appointment with adjustor.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Everything is in motion. My trucj has been at the repair shop since this morning, I have a rental And LM is tracking down everything.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

@TimFromMA good to hear you're ( both) ok. Where in Boston was it? I'm at a friend's place on Beacon St. right now. I'll be hitting the streets of Boston for the first time in about an hour


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Unless she was on a one-way street, she was *way late* on the red light. It probably took you at minimum a couple of seconds to get out to the point of impact. I agree with the poster about a camera- I have one for my personal vehicles.
I'm glad nobody was hurt, but sorry it happened.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I didn't even look to my right. When the light turned green, I just went.


You were tired...

Here'what you're going to want to install when you get your Tundra back. Order it now so you have it when truck comes out of shop.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...1496&cm_re=dashcam-_-0PD-0036-00001-_-Product

I got rear-ended a week ago tonight with four paxs in my car. What a pain in the ass that was. I get my car back Monday afternoon. I checked on it while it was in the paint booth this afternoon. It's looking pretty sharp.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

puber said:


> If he speeded up a little, he would've avoided the crash.


Wow, such profound thinking! Mama was right, you need to get that GED. Btw, it's SPED up.


----------



## jimx200 (Oct 31, 2014)

OCBob said:


> You live in LA and didn't carry uninsured motorist protection? With all the illegal aliens around doing more illegal activities, you decided to forgo the most important insurance?
> Tim, you need to tell the lady that she is lying and you will report her insurance that she was driving for Uber at the time. Tell her they won't pay for anything if that knowledge comes out. If the ***** is lying on both fronts, you have no other choice but to threaten her with driving for Uber.


THIS makes sense!!!! Time to play hardball with the little liar.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

jimx200 said:


> Wow, such profound thinking! Mama was right, you need to get that GED. Btw, it's SPED up.


In your pants


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Oh if we only had 360 degree dashcams!
> 
> Tim it sounds / looks like $2,000.00 in damage, plus rental car. Ouch. I paid for two accidents that were not my fault this year...$2800.00 cash total.
> 
> ...


How does anybody not have uninsured coverage, especially in Socal? Bummer. I am lad you were not hurt otherwise.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I didn't even look to my right. When the light turned green, I just went.


Always wait a second or two and watch for those running the light as it turns red. You can't avoid every idiot running a red light if you're already in the intersection but a large portion happen this way. Never take off the moment it goes green. But I guess you know that now.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Good thing you didn't both have pax too, it'd be too much symmetry, gateway to a true UBERCLUSTER****. 

Did a third UBER driver come and take the Pax away?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I didn't even look to my right. When the light turned green, I just went.


Glad you're ok and hope you can get back on the road soon.
(I drive so much downtown these days that I'm in the habit of always looking left & right before proceeding after a light change...
too many distracted drivers out there with their texting (and now ride-share apps).


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> In your pants


@jimx200 probably has pants, whaddaya call them threads you have on?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a map of the intersection where the accident occured.

1. The traffic light I was stopped at.
2. The traffic light she was supposed to have stopped at
3. My intended direction of travel.
4. Her intended direction of travel
5. Point of impact.


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm familiar with that intersection. It's a crazy intersection WITHOUT traffic congestion! Very poorly designed.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Google Earth view of the intersection.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Right in the heart of Copley...

This story is fantastic! I can't think of a better way to destroy Uber than to have you guys take each other out of comission with expensive repairs


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

So, she ran a light that was a half a block away from where you were sitting? Wow! She had to travel quite a distance beyond the light just to hit you. She had to be well through the light by the time you pulled out. You'd think such an intersection would have a couple seconds where both directions are red at the same time to allow pedestrians or cars that went on a very stale yellow to get through without harm.

Just out of curiosity, and if this question pisses you off @TimFromMA, because I realize your car is screwed up, I apologize: What is the purpose of the photo and diagram? That woman may or may not have run the light. You do know you didn't look to the right, you just went. A driver needs to yield to hazards. A person always wants to look both directions before pulling out. Not to do so at this intersection is kind of crazy. If you were pulling out under a green light, and she blew through her red at that moment and hit you, that would be one thing, but, given the distance, it looks as if the run light is so far away, I can't imagine it wasn't already run by the time you pulled out. By the looks of your drawing, you didn't really get out very far into the street.

What do you hope to learn or have as understand?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I posted the pictures in response to questions that were asked earlier in the thread. 

If you look how the intersection is laid out and where I was in relation to her, she was coming from my 4 - 5 o'clock position. It wasn't as simple as just looking to my right to see if a car was coming. Couple that with the fact it was night and raining. Secondly, there had not been any cars to cross the intersection in front of me for at least 10 seconds prior to my light turning green. Even if her light turned red after she entered the intersection, there is more than enough delay for her to get through prior to my light turning green.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Also,.let me state for the record that drivers in Eastern Massachusetts are the worst drivers in North America. This includes Tim, his femme fatale, and probably me, since I drove a cab there for 17 years.
Boston accidents aren't like other accidents..."Officer, I HAD to run the light. My wife is pregnant and needs a doughnut...".


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Every state has a-hole drivers. In this case, I found one bigger than me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> (I drive so much downtown these days that I'm in the habit of always looking left & right before proceeding after a light change...


Exactamundo!
A driver needs to ascertain that it's safe to proceed after a traffic light changes to green. Swivel your head a full 180° at every stop sign too.
(@TimFromMA I'm not saying that you could have avoided the accident.)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

4-5O'clock is a blind spot in my car. I hate it.
One of these days it's gonna get me.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

@TimFromMA "If you look how the intersection is laid out and where I was in relation to her, she was coming from my 4 - 5 o'clock position. It wasn't as simple as just looking to my right to see if a car was coming. Couple that with the fact it was night and raining." I didn't recall earlier mention of rain, but you said you hadn't looked, you just went. So, no, it isn't simply a matter of you looking to your right, it is simply a matter of you NOT looking to your right and going.

You are saying that it wouldn't have made a difference if you looked right anyway, because had you looked right, she was coming from an angle that wouldn't have allowed that.

I would guess looking by the photos, she was coming from closer to 90 degrees or three 'o clock than five ' clock. Even still, from the photo, there doesn't appear to be a wall that I can see. The intersection looks like a messy one but it looks open and I assume they had their lights on which should help a person track a car........

That is really a weak argument.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Huberis said:


> @TimFromMA That is really a weak argument.


Regardless of whether or not text-book defensive driving measures were employed, the other driver ran a red light and struck TimFromMA's vehicle which was lawfully in the intersection


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Well, it'd be interesting to hear what the witness saw. I have seen people anticipate lights turning green and go a bit early. If he pulled out after she already passed through the red light itself, I would assume his duty is to yield at that point. Him not yielding does not excuse her from running the red light whatsoever. I don't read anything in the account that suggests either side was without error.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't need to be 100% in the right. 51% will do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet Uber won't get out of paying for this one.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I didn't even look to my right. When the light turned green, I just went.


Not sure how smart it is to put this particular detail on the www


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

While she is mostly at fault, green lights don't mean go. It means go once the intersection is clear. It is on you to look in both directions before proceeding.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, I hope you are making banks driving uberx with that tundra.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uber won't like this at All.
Tim is not covered under the gap- but the chick is.
tims insurance company can sue the gap for the chicks car.
i.bet the chick gets deactivated.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't want her ruined. Fix my truck, no deductible and no surcharges. That's all I want. Unfortunately, I do not get to make that call. It's in the hands of the insurance companies.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

this is why Kalanik is a moron.
trying to go around and reinvent tried and true licensing and insurance regulations. 
Uber on mofos.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> this is why Kalanik is a moron.
> trying to go around and reinvent tried and true licensing and insurance regulations.
> Uber on mofos.


if being a moron made him $5.000.000.000, how is not being a moron working for ya?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> if being a moron made him $5.000.000.000, how is not being a moron working for ya?


You wouldn't believe the amount of dumb shit I'd do for that price.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

what is T-bone?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nik said:


> what is T-bone?


When one car hits another car's side head on so it resembles a letter T.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> if being a moron made him $5.000.000.000, how is not being a moron working for ya?


I don't currently have any civil or legal charges against my person or my company.
so ethics are now dead?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

As in T-bone steak.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> When one car hits another car's side head on so it resembles a letter T.


Thank you for clarification. I thought he meant when collision happened T-bone steak flew breaking Honda's windshield and hit him in the face.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nik said:


> Thank you for clarification. I thought he meant when collision happened T-bone steak flew breaking Honda's windshield and hit him in the face.


That would be something to see.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I don't currently have any civil or legal charges against my person or my company.
> so ethics are now dead?


And we don't hang around cab drivers crying...your point?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

limepro said:


> And we don't hang around cab drivers crying...your point?


This cries of desparation. Feeble attempt to push my buttons.
next!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> This cries of desparation. Feeble attempt to push my buttons.
> next!


Lol pathetic, you are on a forum of the competition putting your unwanted 2 cents in everything to try and stir the pot. Every post I see from you is to try and point out flaws when the flawed taxi system allowed uber to even have a chance.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I don't currently have any civil or legal charges against my person or my company.
> so ethics are now dead?


I wonder how many $1.000.000.000+ net-worth individuals Don't have civil or legal actions going on against them


----------



## UberXHunter (Mar 31, 2015)

Toyota Tundra doing uber(a pickup truck) ! Wonders shall never end !


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

CityGirl said:


> Wow, what are the odds? Was there anyone else who witnessed it? That's going to be a tough one to prove. The damage should show that you were traveling slowly because you had been stopped. Very few people stop for a red and then proceed on a red, though it does happen. I hope the passenger tells the truth.


Uber drivers lying to the police and each other ? Is this possible?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

We both claim to have had the green so only one of us is lying and isn't me.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my Tundra back from the shop yesterday at 5pm. The insurance companies haven't determined fault yet so I had to pay my deductible. It will be reimbursed if they find in my favor.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Still able to uber?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Able to, yes.

Going to, no.


----------



## bloom (Mar 30, 2015)

UberXHunter said:


> Toyota Tundra doing uber(a pickup truck) ! Wonders shall never end !


What's wrong with using a 4 door pickup if the rate is high enough to make a profit?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Got an email from Uber asking why I haven't been driving. I told them about the accident and they disabled my driver account until they get photos proving my truck has been repaired and is safe to drive. 

I uninstalled the partner app.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Uber on.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> if being a moron made him $5.000.000.000, how is not being a moron working for ya?


He does seem to be a bit of a cock however. (travis)


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Got an email from Uber asking why I haven't been driving. I told them about the accident and they disabled my driver account until they get photos proving my truck has been repaired and is safe to drive.
> 
> I uninstalled the partner app.


That'll learn you to tell the truth to those assholes.


----------



## UberXHunter (Mar 31, 2015)

And you all think they care about U !


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Update on my claim.

I got an email today that my claim has been referred to the Subrogation Team for recovery. 

That sounds like a positive development but I'm not certain.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Huberis said:


> He does seem to be a bit of a cock however. (travis)


I think uberhamstring has a man-crush on travispoo.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Update on my claim.
> 
> I got an email today that my claim has been referred to the Subrogation Team for recovery.
> 
> That sounds like a positive development but I'm not certain.


If they collect you should get your deductible back. Some companies share 50/50, my AAA pays me first. Doesn't matter if they collect 100%, of course. Sounds like at least your adjuster thinks it was the other driver's fault.


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Update on my claim.
> 
> I got an email today that my claim has been referred to the Subrogation Team for recovery.
> 
> That sounds like a positive development but I'm not certain.


It simply means that your insurance is seeking damages from the other insurance company to cover the damages they paid on your repair, it doesn't necessarily mean you'll get reimbursed for the deductible. Hope you do though!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

His policy should explain what he can expect.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Hope it gets resolved soon for you. Then end is near.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I'm reallyy curious about how the other person's insurance is dealing with this since she was Ubering at the time of the acccident.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I called my insurance company and asked about the subrogation. The told me that no new information has been recieved but are taking my side regardless. I'm still very hopeful about getting my deductible back but at least I won't get any surcharges.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There are cameras at that intersection but the question is, do they archive footage and can my insurance get a copy?


Some cameras have video now and these companies operate nationwide. I know this to be fact.

https://www.violationinfo.com/Login...55&id=CACHE_KEY_VIDEO4o4rxhmcvnxvugm04mux0v55


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Insurance companies do not like to pay. If there is any way for them to get video proof that the other driver was at fault, they'll get it.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Got my deductible refunded to me. The other driver was found to be at fault.

I love vindication.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Got my deductible refunded to me. The other driver was found to be at fault.
> 
> I love vindication.


Congratulations! Vindication is indeed sweet.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Got my deductible refunded to me. The other driver was found to be at fault.
> 
> I love vindication.


Excellent news, thanks for the link. I assume it was James River who paid for your repairs? The woman had a pax onboard.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I really have no idea who paid, all I know is that I didn't which is all I care about.


----------



## Jjkhawaiian (May 31, 2015)

It is good practice to look around as you enter any intersection. I have avoided many accidents this way, and once with a PAX in the car. Old lady misses her green arrow light, i get green light across from her and I go. As I enter the intersection and get about half way, she decides to go and turn right in front of me. I stop and she decides to turn further into the lane next to me with cars coming. No cars stop, so she sits in front of me. Finally, she bullies her way in and an oncoming car stops to let her turn. If I had not paid attention and continued on my merry way, I would have hit her damaging my front end. She could have said I ran the light or whatever. Who will the cops believe? That's why I'm getting a camera showing both front and back views just in case. If I find a cheap 360* one, I will.
Be aware and drive defensively. Could that have avoided this crash? I don't know. I wasn't there.

p.s. Right turns into 2 full lanes with an empty 3rd lane is also a disaster waiting to happen. Don't assume it's empty as a car could be flying through that lane into you as you cross into it. Who's at fault? YOU!


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

the Uber passenger was a witness....wonder what he/she had to say ?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

drive in DC by U st and you'll wonder which car will T-bone you: uber driver or yellow cab. both bust a u turn out of nowhere.


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Best thing is everyone was safe. Good luck with the whole thing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*I did not either T-bone you in Boston in March!!!!
*
I _ain't no_ girl.

I was home in late January/Early February. I was gone by March.

My sister likes Hondas. I would not own a Honda, unless someone gave it to me. I would not pay money for one.

I did have my UberXmobile the last time that I went home, but it is a Fusion hybrid and I did not T-bone anyone with it. I did have a close call on the Saw Mill River Parkway at Hastings-on-Hudson, though. Some Rocket Scientist yakking on a telephone while driving his SAAB tried to change lanes without bothering to look.

But then, we all know for what SAAB stands.


----------

